# WinXP - Mac OSX Remote Assistance



## GGopher (Aug 31, 2004)

I am using Windows XP Pro, however my brother has a PowerBook G4 with OS X 10.3 installed. 

I need a way so I can provide him with support for any technical problems he has well away at college. All I really need to do is see his screen and possibly take basic control of his computer. 

What program do I need to do this? I've read about VNC but I can't find the right version that works for Windows and for Mac OS X? If you have any experience in doing this and could offer your help that would be great.

Thanks a lot,


----------



## bobw (Aug 31, 2004)

VNC for Mac;

http://www.versiontracker.com/php/search.php?mode=basic&action=search&str=vnc&plt[]=macosx&x=13&y=8

 VNC for Windows;

http://www.versiontracker.com/php/search.php?mode=basic&action=search&str=vnc&plt[]=windows&x=14&y=6

 VNC is slow. 

 TimBukTu is much faster and works well, but isn't free;

http://www.netopia.com


----------

